# M.A.S.D.S.C.T.N.A.K.



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

*Mechanical Arrow Shooting Devices So Complicated They Need A Kickstand*

This one needed it's own power source too...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

That is something!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're right, it IS something... Exactly what I dont know. Kinda looks a little like that contraption that northslope just spent his life savings on. May be he has an idea what we're looking at here...


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Is that optimus prime?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What's all those cable thingys? Oh look, it has wheels too! Do you ride it?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> What's all those cable thingys? Oh look, it has wheels too! Do you ride it?


That's what I thought, but there's no seat... -Ov-


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

They look pretty heavy. I wonder how much you'd get for scrap at Valley Metals?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Bow as a primitive weapon ??????


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yep! Got me a primitive in-line muzzle loader with a Shepard scope on it too. Shoots 3 inch groups at 400 yards! :O•-:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

longbow said:


> They look pretty heavy. I wonder how much you'd get for scrap at Valley Metals?


Unfortunately this one's made of space age carbon fibers. So no after market scrap value at all... But, it only weighs in at 9 pounds instead of the traditional 12.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I forget who said it but it goes something like this: If the music is too loud your too old...


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Of course it's heavy... It's a Hoyt! 
They're basically boat anchors.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> I forget who said it but it goes something like this: If the music is too loud your too old...


*WHAT!!!???* I cant hear you! My sound system is up too loud!

****! You should hear Metalica on 4 foot JBL's *-band-*


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

****, maybe I should get me one of them newfangled bows or muzzleloaders, then I could get me a deer/elk/speed goat/turkey !!!!! They are purdy...


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe I am getting old, will stick with my recurve. That looks to heavy and to complicated.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

rdoggsilva said:


> Maybe I am getting old, will stick with my recurve. That looks to heavy and to complicated.


not to mention they seem to be a real pain in the a** to move through a crowd at the range, least that ones owner seemed to be having one the other night. :lol:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

That there's old school. No mounted laser range finder? And I don't see any titanium. Where's the iPad2 with the app for long range shots?

Some bows are for killing things.
Some bows are for scoring points on a target.
Some bows are for attracting attention.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I recognize that Elite Synergy behind the kickstand bows...ut1031 in the house!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+1 big time Finnegan.


----------



## 5wtrod (Sep 25, 2007)

No scrape value?? Heck they must be cheap then, order me 2 or 3 of em'.......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> That there's old school. No mounted laser range finder? And I don't see any titanium. Where's the iPad2 with the app for long range shots?
> 
> Some bows are for killing things.
> Some bows are for scoring points on a target.
> Some bows are for attracting attention.


 :lol: _(O)_


----------

